# Want to buy a laptop? A must read.......



## digitadmin (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello Forum Users,

We are happy to announce the beta launch of www.ConsumerMate.com in collaboration with Digit Test Center. The website focuses on laptops as the first product category under personal technology gadgets. The motto of the website is to be an expert guide and help customers make better buying decisions. The website covers the entire spectrum of brands and models and through features like compare models, user reviews, expert ratings & reviews, hot deals, and new launches help users reach correct and prompt buying decision. 

We sincerely hope that in the times to come, consumermate.com would become must-consult website for all laptop buyers or other technology gadgets buyers as product category is expanded, before they make a purchase.

We urge you to visit the website, benefit from it and share your views, ideas and suggestions …..

Thanks 


Team Consumermate.com


----------



## ruturaj3 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks. I m planning to buy a laptop tis month. very helpful 4 me.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 3, 2009)

The site does not reflect the true reality in the market. When I enquired for a price range of 0-33000, it showed 0 results. How can that be? There are many brands available for starting from 15000 onwards. The makers of this site need to regularly update the site. Please don't take this to be a rude comment. I wanted the site to be more helpful to others. My experience, when I wanted to purchase a laptop, was lack of information. In many instances, the quoted price usually jumps up by about 23% being taxes, octroi is different. Many companies merrily advertise their products, but when we go to buy the dealers usually say "no stock".

1. specify clearly price is inclusive of taxes or not. Even if it is included, give a breakup of them in percentage terms.
2. Whether readily available or not. 
3. Whether the cost of OS is added to the laptop or not. Whether the manufactuer is willing to sell without the pre-loaded OS.
4. In some case drivers are not available for certain brands. This is because the makers generally ship their product with Vista. So if one want to install XP, it becomes very difficult.


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 3, 2009)

^^I guess that's cause of the beta phase. 

@digit admin- Any job openings going on?


----------



## digitadmin (Mar 4, 2009)

Ramakrishnan said:


> The site does not reflect the true reality in the market. When I enquired for a price range of 0-33000, it showed 0 results. How can that be? There are many brands available for starting from 15000 onwards. The makers of this site need to regularly update the site. Please don't take this to be a rude comment. I wanted the site to be more helpful to others. My experience, when I wanted to purchase a laptop, was lack of information. In many instances, the quoted price usually jumps up by about 23% being taxes, octroi is different. Many companies merrily advertise their products, but when we go to buy the dealers usually say "no stock".
> 
> 1. specify clearly price is inclusive of taxes or not. Even if it is included, give a breakup of them in percentage terms.
> 2. Whether readily available or not.
> ...




Hi Ramakrishnan,

Thanks for your feedback. Did you put other filter criterias also apart from price, because we just checked on the home page of consumermate.com, with the price range of 0 to 33,000 and it showed 35 laptops found.

At this stage we do not have dynamic pricing mechanism in place and hence are mentioning only Approximate Price. But if you want to know the street price or dealers info just write to Ask Experts specifying your city brand and models and we will find the info for you.

Thanks,
Team ConsumerMate.com


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 4, 2009)

^Same experience as with Ramakrishnan.

Also, the loader does not show up sometimes. Even after moving the sliders, the matches do not change.

The site design is good. I think thinkdigit can also use a similar one. The current red one is pathetic.

You should have a section something like --5 cheapest laptops(many people don't want the power of C2D...they just want a portable computer to run their presentations or something light work), or 5 most advanced features, etc.

And please include a feature list...link www.compareindia.in.com


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 8, 2009)

ya , but the prices are some what OLD ??? cannot get the accurate prices with the "CONSUMERMATE" , i am searching for the laptop with the price between 25K to 32K , the models are limited . 

can u help me with it


----------



## gforce23 (Mar 8, 2009)

More than one half of the Thinkpad range is absent on the web site. None of Samsung's current netbook offerings are on the page either. Dell's Studio XPS 13 (M1340 if I remember the model correctly), Studio 14 and Studio 15 are absent as well.

The interface is quite good but the dynamic engine is somewhat bothersome. If I want to select a Lenovo laptop with a 10" screen for under 20k (just an example), I have to wait each time I select a particular option. I know there is an advanced search box that probably has a static form but IMHO, the same form should be made available on the home page. If that's not possible, allow the user to keep selecting different check boxes and move the sliders around while the results are refreshed upon every click. Right now, I have to view a "loading" box and can't really interact with the web site while the results load in the background.


----------



## NauticA (Mar 31, 2009)

with the slash in taxes in this budget can we expect a price cut ?
if yes than to what extent?


----------



## FilledVoid (May 4, 2009)

Pretty neat , I must have missed this thread earlier. Definitely helps me as I am actively looking for a Laptop which I can afford.

PS Also reporting the spam above me.


----------



## jingwen (May 13, 2009)

Oh no,i just bought a laptop last week.


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 22, 2009)

I need ur help here 


```
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=118505
```


----------

